# Newborn kitten abandoned



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My neighboprs cat delivered 2 kittens on her porch this morning, just left them and didn't clean them at all. One was dead when she found them, the other still yucky and barely alive, I told her to try an animal shelter and they turned her down. Kitten hasn't eaten yet, so I'm thinking a bit of goat milk would be ok. Going down now to try it, hope it works and this baby survives I know how hard it is to keep newborns going so I didn't give her any false hope. Let me know what you think, please or any suggestions from those who have raised orphan kittens.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have some goat colostrum, give her that, it would be better than milk, and if you have fastrack gel, give her a little bit also. I've never raised kittens before, so I don't know what else to tell you.

Good luck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, the little thing got 1 1/2 cc of milk...the tiny nurser I had for bunnies but it wouldn't suck, got the milk drop by drop and you could see a little belly on it afterwards...one thing that is sad about this is the fact that none of her animals are spayed/neutered...it costs too much for her income. So she had another cat deliver this afternoon with 4 kittens and I rubbed the abandoned one with the birth yuck and she took it like it was her own. Now theres 5 additions to her 3 dogs and 5 cats


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't they have a low/cost spay/neuter clinic associated with the shelter?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure, I checked into it for her and it was $60.00 for each female cat, including rabies shot and 35 for each tom cat. 75. for each female dog(she has 2) and 65 for each male dog....so its not really "low cost"...cheaper than a vets office...which Katies spay will cost me $190.00...not "low cost" for a fixed income. I know that in Latrobe they have clinics at the shelter there Action For Animals, but we're 35 miles from there, I know even my mom is onm a fixed income and it cost her $90.00 to have a collie mix dog spayed. It ticks me off too, because the "cats" that she has were drop offs that multiply and the dogs, which I have a pup out of the last litter, well she tries and keeps the females in a fence the male is in the house...still a male got to her 1 last Nov. went under the fence to get her. Endless when it comes to money to have them nuetered, but the shelters are "over run" so you would think they could do better in helping people keep their pets from multiplying.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now this is just an idea - but would it help if we all "donated" what we can - $1-$5 to a paypal account for you so that you could take the female cats to the clinic to get spayed? Kitties can, and will, get pregnant again as soon as 10 days after giving birth and babies can become pregnany as early as 4 months of age?

I know that I would be willing to send a small donation on payday. If this is not appropriate, please feel free to delete (mods) but I think some people just really need help before it gets out of control.

Also, contact the local "rescue groups" alot of times they have funds set aside for things like this or they contract with a vet that will give them a better rate. 

I really wish that you lived closer, because my vet and myself can do up to 20 surgeries in one day and see would so donate her time! She is so good about that. They also have a program in Washington (30 minutes from me) that you pay for the license (13 and 16 dollars depending male or female) and they GIVE you a voucher to spay neuter and most vet clinics will take the voucher and not charge any extra to the owner.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, that is very thoughtful of you! I think I have the "situation" under control,I did find the name of a vet in the yellow pages that I'm gonna try and speak with tomorrow, a friend of mine told me that sometimes, depending on need the office does a "package" deal. I will speak with my neighbor tomorrow and see what she can come up with( tax rebate) and might be able to get at least the kitties "taken care of". Will update with the details when I get them. On a sort of a sad plus note, the cat that abandoned the kittens was found by her husband under the porch, dead...very bloody too so she had hemmorhaged which is possibly why she left the kittens, the dead one was 3 times bigger than the one that was "adopted".


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I did find out that Orphans of the storm, in Kittanning will do the spay on the 2 female cats for 50., which is great, they will also help re-home the kittens. Tomcats don't bring their kids to the front door so the 3 boys will be taken care of later. The 2 female dogs have a "new" fence coming( neighbor donated concrete mix to pour around the base) so nothing can get under it...the male dog is 10 years old so it's best he stay the way he is as opposed to going under anesthesia. So for now the situation is under control. :roll:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Liz, you my dear are a fantastic neighbor, I wish everyone had that sort of caring person around them during trying times. Pat yourself on the back and a big :hug: from me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Di, I just hate to see any animal suffer because of uncontrolled population. I myself have 3 cats and 3 dogs, all except the female puppy, Katie, are fixed...she's got an appointment next week. wHEN THERE ARE TOO MANY TO LOVE AND CARE FOR PROPERLY, IT'S BEST TO GET THEM FIXED.


----------

